# 10 000 Liter-Besatz: Schleien, Barsch, Rotfedern?



## Joschiiie96 (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!

Mein Teich ist nun, nachdem ein Wasserwechsel durchgeführt und der Filter und die UV C Lampe laufen, endlich halbwegs klar und man kann bei Sonneneinstrahlung bereits den Bodengrund sehen! Danke für eure Hilfe im anderen Thread!

Nun stellt sich mir die Besatzfrage. 
Geplant sind:
5 Rotfedern (sind schon drin - 10-15 cm)
1 __ Barsch (um Nachwuchs zu beseitigen)
3 Schleien (2 davon würden von einem Freund übernommen mit ca. 42 cm und eine weitere würd ich mir mit rund 20 cm holen)

Was sagt ihr dazu? Passt das?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Johannes


----------



## Joschiiie96 (9. Aug. 2016)

Hat keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2016)

Nur eine die du bestimmt nicht hören möchtest. 
Wie falsche Auswahl an Besatzfischen für 10.000 Liter


----------



## Joschiiie96 (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!
Und warum?
Es gibt doch auch Koiteiche in dieser Größe, bei denen die stärkere Technik und Umwälzung diesen Bestand zulassen.
Meine Pumpe pumpt in einer Stunde etwas mehr Wasser als im Teich vorhanden ist und auch die UVC-Lampe ist mit 36 Watt stärker gewählt.

PS: Es kommt nur eine erwachsene __ Schleie rein, da die andere bereits einen Abnehmer gefunden hat.


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2016)

Das einfach meine Meinung. Denn ich finde beide nicht unbedingt attraktiv für einen Gartenteich mit 10.000 Liter.
Da beide Arten eher Schwarmfische sind und extrem verkrautete Teiche mögen. Dazu die __ Rotfeder sehr scheu ist und in 10.000 Liter kaum flüchten kann. Dazu dann die Vermehrungsrate, das wird ein Sonnenbarsch bestimmt auch nicht auf Dauer konstant halten. Oder soll es ein Flussbarch werden? Dann leben die Friedfische jedoch immer unter Stress. 
Aber wie gesagt du wolltest Meinungen hören und das ist meine


----------



## Ansaj (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Johannes,
ich habe von deinem Wunschbesatz keine Ahnung. Aber um mal diese Frage zu beantworten:



Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Es gibt doch auch Koiteiche in dieser Größe, bei denen die stärkere Technik und Umwälzung diesen Bestand zulassen.



Die Wasserqualität ist doch nur ein Kriterium, dass für eine "artgerechte" Fischhaltung wichtig ist. Aber selbst wenn die Werte mit viel Technik aufrecht erhalten werden können, ändert das doch nichts daran, dass Kois in 10.000 l einfach verdammt wenig Platz zur Verfügung haben. Ich zumindest würde meinen Tieren gerne ein schönes Zuhause geben und sie nicht in eine Haltung stecken, nur weil sie machbar ist.

Ich kann Renés Meinung bezüglich deines Besatzwunsches verstehen. Diese Fische haben nunmal gerne Artgenossen, drei verschiedene Arten zu nehmen und dafür nur ein oder wenige Exemplare zu nehmen, ist für die Fische ein schlechter Kompromiss.

Es gibt sicher schöne Fische, die sich in deinem Teich wohlfühlen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2016)

Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> endlich halbwegs klar


Da würde ich von Schleien doch schon mal die Finger lassen 


Zacky schrieb:


> Der einzigste Nachteil ist ihre Wühltätigkeit im schlammigen Untergrund.


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2016)

Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Und warum?
> Es gibt doch auch Koiteiche in dieser Größe, bei denen die stärkere Technik und Umwälzung diesen Bestand zulassen.
> Meine Pumpe pumpt in einer Stunde etwas mehr Wasser als im Teich vorhanden ist und auch die UVC-Lampe ist mit 36 Watt stärker gewählt.
> ...




Moin Johannes,

ich bin wahrhaftig nicht der Teichexperte, fange selbst gerade erst an mich damit eingehend zu beschäftigen, da wir vor kurzem Teich (mit Haus) gekauft haben, aber eins weiß ich, falscher oder Überbesatz macht keinen Spaß. Habe selbst so eine Fischsuppe hier, die ich lieber heute als morgen los wäre und das fing auch mal klein an. Nachher fragt man sich dann verzweifelt, wie man das wieder in Ordnung bringen soll und mal eben so Fische wieder rausfangen ist auch nicht so einfach, von Abnehmern ganz zu schweigen.
Daher....überlege dir ganz genau welche Fische du gern haben möchtest und wie viele, so bleibt dein Teich schön, die Fischis fühlen sich wohl und du hast auch Freude daran


----------

